# Knitting patterns for shorties and longies



## NattieLou

Can any of you recommend a good quick knitting pattern for shorties (or at a push longies) that includes a premie/tiny baby size? Could probably find someone to crochet also if anyone can recommend a crochet pattern instead. Thanks!


----------



## Kaites

I was going to try this one:
https://www.tinybirdsorganics.com/organicwool/woolpants.html

It looks fairly easy, but then I've only ever knitted a scarf so I'm hardly a knitting pro-star :) I was going to ask MIL for help if I got stuck. If you scroll down to the bottom of the page there is also a link to her shorties pattern. HTH!


----------



## saraendepity

https://www.clothnappytree.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=29356 theres this one on CNT but i dunno how small you can make it..i cant knit so i dont understand a word of it !!LOL


----------



## JayleighAnn

I'm knitting this one ATM and it's wicked: https://www.dunmani.co.uk/newflower/files/FlowerpotTotsDKShortiesAndLongies.pdf


----------



## NattieLou

Thanks girls. I'm no good at deciphering patterns either, but I'm planning on asking my Mum to knit them anyway, so I'll let her have a look at those and see what she thinks.


----------



## kitty_kitty

join ravelry there are loads of patterns on there and groups dedicated to them.

Knitting pattern central and crochet pattern central might have some free patterns too


----------

